# Diario di Viaggio Habanero - Giorno 1 - Continua



## Tubarao (2 Marzo 2012)

Ho omesso di dire che il terzo ed ultimo atterraggio, quello da Varadero all'Havana non è stato fatto da Trikke Ballakke, almeno la voce che usciva dagli altoparlanti non era la sua, e comunque l'atterraggio è stato morbidissimo, neanche l'aereo fosse stato deltaplano. Da qui le ulteriori considerazioni di G sulle capacità pilotatorie di quell'impedito di Trikke Ballakke.
Appena sbarchiamo nel terminal cerco la zona fumatori, inutile dire che l'intero terminal è una zona fumatori: fumano tutti, dai passeggeri al personale aeroportuale, nonostante i molteplici cartelli con il classico segno del proibito fumare. Inutile dire che dopo più di 12 ore di volo, la prima cosa che faccio è accendermi una sigaretta. Noto che quasi tutto il personale dell'aeroporto porta la mascherina sulla faccia. G chiede: "Ma questi sò scemi, fumano tutti come dannati e poi portano la mascherina". Quando gli rammento dell'influenza suina e della vicinanza col Messico noto un'espressione preoccupata sulla sua faccia (Nota per i lettori: G è alquanto ipocondriaco ). Nonostante noi fossimo già provvisti della fatidica Tarjeta (il visto per entrare ed uscire da Cuba), dobbiamo comuque compilare un piccolo questionario Medico/Informativo in cui dichiariamo gli ultimi paesi visitati, di quali patologie soffriamo, ecc ecc. Penso che sia un questionario introdotto dopo il diffondersi dell'influenza suina appunto. PG m'innervosisce perchè invece di compilarselo per conto suo, pretende di copiare il mio: "Ma scusa e se me so' sbagliato e ci ho scritto una minkiata che fai ? la ricopi pure tu ?".
Mentre compiliamo, un tipo dell'aeroporto, molto gentile, aiuta G a compilare il suo, mentre un'altro, mentre aspetto che PG finisca il suo, chiacchiera con altri due italiani in preda al panico (è mai possibile che un semplice questionaro medico riesca a mettere nel panico così tanta gente ? ). Distinguo chiaramente un "Milanese cabron" detto dal tipo che parlava con gli italiani accanto a me ad un suo collega ).
Ci mettiamo in fila per il controllo passaporti, e come al solito becco la fila più lenta (ci beccassi mai una volta). Nella fila accano a me ci sono tre donne (italiane) che chiacchierano con un tipo di Roma. A quanto pare lui è un abitudinario di Cuba, e le informa su come muoversi, su come fare per acquistare una SIM cubana per il telefono, su come comportarsi con i Cubani in genere; peccato che lo faccia usando un tono di voce che deve essere sentito anche dalla fila dall'altra parte del terminal. Indeciso se dargli due testoni immediatamente, decido di cambiare fila, anche perchè nel frattempo la tipa che gestiva la mia è sparita da almeno 20 minuti e ancora non ritorno. Decido di scegliere la fila in base alla faccia del tipo che controlla i passaporti. Ne vedo uno uguale uguale a Cafù, quello che giocava nella Roma, e decido che sarà lui a controllare il mio passaporto, ed infatti la mia scelta si rivela esatta, Cafù controlla passaporti ad un ritmo impressionante: 5 minuti a passeggero. Considerando che davanti a me ci sono almeno 20 persone, decido di andare a fumare una sigaretta vicono al posacenere, chiedendo a PG di tenermi il posto. Opps. Non ho spiegato che il posacenere altro non è che un cestino porta rifiuto riempito per metà d'acqua, non sia mai che poi l'ambiente puzzi di fumo. La fila avanza, Cafù sembra davvero un pendolino, manca solo una persona prima di me, ce l'abbiamo fatta. No Cafù, che fai, perchè ti alzi, dove vai ? Oddio il cambio, proprio ora, comincio a preoccuparmi. Arriva la tipa che cambia turno con Cafù. Un quarto d'ora solo per sistemare il terminale. Arriva il mio turno: maledetto il giorno che ho fatto la foto del passaporto con il pizzetto, la tipa ci mette qualche secondo a decidere che io e quello del passaporto siamo la stessa persona, mi dice di guardare dentro a una palletta nera che scende dal soffitto e mi scatta una bella fotografia; finalmente apre la porta elettronica che è accanto a me e mi consente di entrare in territorio Cubano. G, che si era scelto un'altra fila è li che aspetta da almeno 30 minuti, PG arriva 5 minuti dopo. Dobbiamo fare un'ulteriore fila per consegnare il fatidico questionario medico; mi si avvicina una, mascherina in faccia e divisa del personale aeroportuale che mi chiede se le cambio 5 euro in moneta con 5 euro in banconota. Chiedendomi dove abbia trovate quelle monete le cambio i 5 euro. Ringraziandomi con un "Gracias Chico" mi prende sottobraccio e mi fa passare tutta la fila. Cuba comincia a piacermi
I bagagli ci aspettano sul nastro da chissà quanto tempo. Passiamo indenni il controllo bagagli e finalmente usciamo dal terminal. Peccato che il tipo che doveva aspettarci se ne sia andato già da un pezzo, l'avrei fatto pure io considerate le più di 4 ore di ritardo. L'impatto con il clima dell'Havana e devastante, appena siamo all'aria aperta ci investe un botta d'umidità impressionante. Sigaretta di rito, ed, evitando le almeno 20 o 30 persone che ci chiedono se abbiamo bisogno di un taxi ci dirigiamo verso un tipo che, divisa aeroportuale indosso, gestisce la fila per i taxi. Ne arriva uno che carica, oltre a noi tre, altre 4 persone. Ci accordiamo per 10 Euro e partiamo: destinazione Calle 23 entre B y C, 759. Attaccati al finestrino guardiamo il paesaggio che ci scorre accanto. La prima cosa che mi colpisce sono gli slogan rivoluzionari affissi quasi ovunque (perdonatemi lo spagnolo maccheronico): "La revolcion es hija dell ideas" - "Tu Esemplo vive tu ideas perduran" con una foto del Che, "Volveran" con una foto di 5 tizi imprigionati negli USA con l'accusa di spionaggio; è l'imbrunire, il colore del cielo è ncredibile, e su strade costeggiate da casupole basse e fatiscenti, sorpassiamo macchine tipo le Lada di origine sovietica, il classico incrocio fra la 126 e la 127 che incontri in tutti i paesi dell'est (e poi mi dicono che l'Avvocato era uno che non ha mai rifilato sòle in giro) e macchinoni americani degli anni 50 ,alcuni dei quali stracarichi di gente.
L'autista ci porge le classiche domande di rito: "Di dove siete" , "E' la prima volta che venite a Cuba", etc, etc, etc,.....
Ci rassicura sulla estrema sicurezza dell'Havana, avvertendoci soltanto di usare gli accorgimenti elementari, di cui comunque eravamo a conoscenza: andare in giro senza passaporto, e con il contante strettamente necessario.
Passiamo per Plaza della Revolucion e l'autista ci mostra il mausoleo a Josè Martì, martire patriota cubano e un palazzo con la faccia gigante del Che tutta illuminata. Finalmente arriviamo a destinazione, la Calle 23 è una delle arterie centrali del Vedado, un quartiere dell'Havana abbastanza recente. Mentre io pago l'autista una tipa chiede a PG e G se siamo gli inquilini che stava aspettando Acela, la padrona della nostra Casa Particular. Alla nostra risposta affermativa ci guida in questo stabile di tre piani veramente carino e ci conduce da Acela, colei che sarà la nostra padrona di casa per due settimane: UNA PERSONA SPETTACOLARE che merita un post tutto suo.

--- Continua ---​


----------

